
Out of Chaos, Order. Or So Google Says.  - ecuzzillo
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/11/technology/11google.html?ref=technology
======
ecuzzillo
Seems like Google is beginning to do what they said they wouldn't in their
statement at their IPO, which is bend to the short-term demands of
shareholders.

